# Buying a Samyang 14mm f/2.8 in Nikon mount to use w/ adapter. Any comments?



## Leandro (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to buy a Samyang 14mm f/2.8 lens next may to use with a Canon 6D. Since there are no electronic contacts between the lens and the camera and I will have to manually set apperture and meter using the stop down technique, I am planning to buy the lens in Nikon mount and use it with an adapter in my 6D, so that in case I decide to change systems in the future, I do not have to buy this lens again. Would anyone recommend me against doing this? Why? Will I have any problem using this lens with an adapter on my 6D?

Yours sincerely,
Leandro


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 21, 2013)

I can't say because I've never tried, but the following article gives some warning about you may not want to rely on adapters.

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/09/there-is-no-free-lunch-episode-763-lens-adapters


----------



## RomainF (Nov 21, 2013)

I use a lot of great old Nikon lenses with a cheap adapter to mount them on my Canons bodies. 
I've never have any concerns or issues and the IQ is faithful. 

Moreover, I think that's a good idea cause you get the AF confirm red-dot-lightning-when-in-focus in the viewfinder with the adapter, what you don't have with the Samyang in Canon mount.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 21, 2013)

RomainF said:


> I use a lot of great old Nikon lenses with a cheap adapter to mount them on my Canons bodies.
> I've never have any concerns or issues and the IQ is faithful.
> 
> Moreover, I think that's a good idea cause you get the AF confirm red-dot-lightning-when-in-focus in the viewfinder with the adapter, what you don't have with the Samyang in Canon mount.


Which adapter do you use?


----------



## preppyak (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm not really sure there is a compelling reason either way. I mean, there's always the chance you switch to a brand that isn't Nikon (Sony/Pentax/etc), and then having gotten the Nikon mount is just as useless. And if you have a crappy adapter, it could have negative effects (infinity focus and/or mechanics of use). But, if those don't happen, it shouldn't have an effect.


----------



## Zv (Nov 22, 2013)

At 14mm you'll find at most apertures and especially around f/8 you'll be shooting at the hyperfocal distance anyway. You can just set the lens to infinity focus and shoot away. I use dof master to calculate hyperfocal distances for any given aperture, it helps give me a rough idea. And at f/11 I think just about everything from 2ft in front will be in focus. 

This lens is a take your time and compose lens rather than walk-about and run n gun style. All the AF confirm dot does is tell you "something" is in focus. You still need to frame your shot which with 14mm can be tricky. 

I think the adapter route is just an extra, unnecessary step. You can get the lens chipped I believe.


----------



## Aglet (Nov 22, 2013)

I've used some old manual Nikon glass on my Canon's just fine.
Good to future proof your investment.. you know, for when you're ready to move up.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 22, 2013)

I'd avoid using a adapter, The lens mount is one of the tightest tolerance parts on a camera, just a few ten thousandths off, and things start to go wrong. A cheap adapter assures that you won't get the best out of the lens.

The lens mount is considered so critical by Nikon, that's it about the only part of their cameras that they did not outsource, but kept in house.

Then, after Fukushima, the shortage of body mounts caused production to grind to a halt, so they outsourced production, but still keep a close watch.

http://nikonrumors.com/2011/03/19/nikon-moves-body-mount-production-to-notion-vtec.aspx/


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 22, 2013)

Aglet said:


> I've used some old manual Nikon glass on my Canon's just fine.


Which adapter do you use? coz if it isn't expensive, I'd like to get one just to try it out sometime.


----------



## Hillsilly (Nov 22, 2013)

I know a lot of people use Nikon lenses with adapters. The 14-24 is a typical example. But I'm going to second some other comments above. Unless you have a compelling reason, just buy the Canon mount lens. That way, you'll solve two problems. Firstly, you won't have to worry about about manufacturing tolerances for the adapter. Secondly, lenses mounted to adapters never feel quite as secure. Hopefully, you wouldn't have any problems anyway, but why put yourself through the hassle?


----------



## Aglet (Nov 24, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Which adapter do you use? coz if it isn't expensive, I'd like to get one just to try it out sometime.


I went cheap, not knowing how well it'd work, and just got some sturdy plated brass ones from an asian source on eBay.
The listing said they were sized to allow infinity focus. I got a couple different types to try, they're all pretty close in thickness on my caliper. With the manual Nikon lenses and close to moderate distances they work well enough for the few $ they cost me. The bayonets fit just fine, no slop. About all I use the adapter for now is to allow old IR-capable lenses to be used on my IR converted 50D since none of my contemporary EF glass worked very well in the IR range.
The ones I got cost less than $30, delivered. I avoided the AF confirm chip option some have as it wasn't something I needed for live view focusing anyway.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 24, 2013)

Aglet said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Which adapter do you use? coz if it isn't expensive, I'd like to get one just to try it out sometime.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## mwh1964 (Nov 24, 2013)

Buy a regular Canon lens instead. The 17-40 will get you so much more for a decent investment and even better if you get it used or refurbished. If you need the 14mm all the time I would consider going for the Canon 14 L.


----------



## RomainF (Nov 24, 2013)

Rienzphotoz : A cheap one i found on the local Craigslist. It cost me about 15$. It's perfect for me as i've never had any issue. It must be an asian one, you might find plenty of them on ebay. 
That's what you wanna buy if you juste want to try some Nikkors on your Canon. 



mwh1964 said:


> Buy a regular Canon lens instead. The 17-40 will get you so much more for a decent investment and even better if you get it used or refurbished. If you need the 14mm all the time I would consider going for the Canon 14 L.


17mm is so different from 14mm. Have you ever tried both of them for giving that kind of advice ? 
17mm is that wide. But 14 is ultra-wide. 
A 14mm will give you shots that you'd never had been able to get from any other lens. The 17-40 is a trite and quite poor lens. It will just "make the job" when a real 14mm will give you astonishing shots. That lens is more than original. 

On the other hand, the AF canon 14mm II is extremely expensive reported to the very occasional use you'll have of that focal lens. Second-hand Canon 14mm I are rare and stays expensive. 

If you have 300$ and wanna have fun and a good IQ, the Samyang is perfect.


----------

